# GSD-Datei für Bosch-Profibusmodul



## Diesla (23 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Profibus I/O-Modul von Bosch in meinen Profibus einbinden.
Es trägt die Bezeichnung K-DP16DI/16DO, Artikelnummer: 1070079745.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man die zugehörige gsd-Datei herkriegt. Denn ich kann sie leider nirgends finden.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2007)

Die GSD ist im Anhang. Das ".txt" von der GSD muss entfernt werden.

Ich habe noch ein PDF hinzugefügt, die ein paar Infos zu dem I/O-Modul bietet.

Viel Spaß mit der I/O-Modul.


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2007)

Als DU hast mir das Ding weggeschnappt


----------



## Diesla (23 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Edison,

falls du mit weggeschnappt eine Auktion in ebay meinst muss ich dich enttäuschen. 

Ich hab's zwar auch bei ebay ersteigert, ist aber schon ein paar Wochen her.


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2007)

Siehste wenigstens gestehst Du Deinen Fehler  
Hab auch so ein Modul hier liegen, leider fehlen mir (noch) die passenden Stecker.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Siehste wenigstens gestehst Du Deinen Fehler
> Hab auch so ein Modul hier liegen, leider fehlen mir (noch) die passenden Stecker.



Morgen ist Weihnachten. Da bekommst Du hoffentlich ein Päckchen mit den passenden Steckern geschenkt ;o)


----------



## Diesla (23 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zotos,

nochmals *vielen Dank* für deine Hilfe.
Als blutiger Profibus-Anfänger ist man immer auf die Hilfe erfahrener Kollegen angewiesen.


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2007)

Ist recht einfach zu handeln,
freue mich schon auf den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Diesla (23 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zotos,

du brauchst Stecker?

Ich hab noch welche!


----------



## Diesla (23 Dezember 2007)

Oh Entschuldigung, hab mich vertippt.

Falls du noch Stecker brauchst Edison, hätte ich noch 2 Stck. 8-polige und 1 Stck. 3-polig.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2007)

Diesla schrieb:


> Hallo Zotos,
> 
> du brauchst Stecker?
> 
> Ich hab noch welche!



Danke für das Angebot!
Aber ich habe auch noch welche auf Reserve. Der Kollege Edison bekommt morgen auch welche vom Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2007)

Danke, aber es sind welche unterwegs - hoffe die passen.
Ansonsten meld ich mich


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2007)

Was bastelst Du da?

Eine ältere 300er mit nicht passender Speicherkarte
Ein Bosch Busknoten
Ein Beckhoff DP Koppler mit DI DO
Eine ASI Ventilinsel von Festo
Ein fehlendes Programmierkabel
Anscheinend alles von Ebay
Hört sich privat an

Edit
Ich hab noch eine ASI Masterklemme von Beckhoff liegen.
Interesse?
Mir fehlen noch DOs


----------



## Diesla (25 Dezember 2007)

Ja stimmt,

ist ein privates Modell.
Mit DO's kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. War schon froh, wie ich meine Sachen endlich zusammen hatte.

Aber was soll den der Beckhoff Asi-Master kosten?


----------

